# HPA Motorsports DSG Performance Programming



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Just a reminder, HPA’s renowned Stage 2, Stage 3 and Stage 4 DSG performance software is available for all late model Volkswagen/Audi DQ250 DSG gearboxes, including the *new Audi A3*, *Audi TT-S/RS*, *VW Golf/Jetta MkVI*, and *VW Passat CC*.










_DQ 200 (7-speed) and DQ500 (Transporter etc) are on schedule for release later this year_

All HPA DSG offerings are available in house at HPA, through our worldwide dealer network, and through our loaner tool program.










Pricing is as follows:

*Stage 2* - $899.00
*Stage 3* - $1995.00
*Stage 4* - $2495.00 

If you are interested in coordinating a group purchase for your region, special pricing is available upon request. Please contact HPA for details.

Reviews (and video) of our DSG programming can be found here.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

I had this done on my 08 R32 the month it came out a few years ago. It was an amazing upgrade for my car. I am in the works of having this done on my new 2010 CC R-line 2.0 very soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Trade-N-Games said:


> I had this done on my 08 R32 the month it came out a few years ago. It was an amazing upgrade for my car. I am in the works of having this done on my new 2010 CC R-line 2.0 very soon.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 22, 2008)

Trade-N-Games said:


> I had this done on my 08 R32 the month it came out a few years ago. It was an amazing upgrade for my car.


 Me too... very happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

SFNSXguy said:


> Me too... very happy.


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## davesxx01 (Aug 24, 2010)

So the Stage II is ready for the 2010 GTI DSG? 
I sent an e-mail to ya all last month requesting info and was told nothing yet. 

edit: Just read a post further down the page,,,, it's ready! hmmm, DSG flash or K04 upgrade???


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

*HPA Roadtrip*

Darryl, 

Any plans on you guys making it out to the DC/VA/MD area anytime in the near future?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

joe3292003 said:


> Darryl,
> 
> Any plans on you guys making it out to the DC/VA/MD area anytime in the near future?


 Joe, 

Not sure what the travel schedule is like for the summer yet...a few of us are headed to Hong Kong in a couple of weeks to do 2 turbo installs... 

With direct-to-door now an option, DSG flashing on site is less of an issue. Having said that, trade shows a re still important (and a lot of fun). 

We will try and keep everyone posted.


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

i would definitely get it with out a doubt if you guys came to DC/VA/MD area. :beer:


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

vwguy13 said:


> i would definitely get it with out a doubt if you guys came to DC/VA/MD area. :beer:


 Ditto...except the tri-state 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

kaner05jetta said:


> Ditto...except the tri-state


Send us an e-mail and let us know how many potential flashes you have...we'll go from there...


----------



## pdesisto1959 (Sep 29, 2009)

*HPA Stage 2 installed on '09 TTS*

Quick Feedback (This has also been shared with Melanie @ HPA):

*The 'Bad' News* (not that bad actually)
Installation with loaner tool program is not for the faint of heart. PC based installation software is not approved for use with Windows Vista although it worked for me with no issues. Installation instructions could be written better, especially for those that are not very PC literate. Instructions lead you to believe you need VAG-COM to read which type of DSG you have (for my TTS this was Type 'E' or Type 'F') since that is a paramter tobe entered in the DSG software read/write process. Since I have VAG-COM this was not an issue for me, not sure what you would do with it (Marcel - any input here ?)

*The Good News*
The software loaded successfully on the first, try no issues. Marcel turned around the updated DSG file in less than 12 hours, very good repsonse time! The reprogram shaved .2 secs off my 0-60 time and shaved of .5 secs in the 1/4 mile. These are very preliminary numbers derived from a GTech RR Fanatic. The GTech may not be 100% accurate in it's actual numbers but I believe it's consistent - so I believe these stated improvements to be very close to reality if not dead-on. The launch mode literally kicks you in the ass - the TTS is pretty quick 0-60 stock and even quicker with my previous mods, but while using the launch mode I never had the tires chirp. Now, there more than enough initial torque on tap to release the tires. I'm running Dunlop Direzza's which are pretty sticky tires. The 1/4 mile run has the DSG shifting well above the stock shift points and now matches the HP/TQ gains from myother mods. She literally screams through the gears while it keeps the revs up near the limit (I'm still at a stock 6800 redline) and the shifts are still *VERY *fast clean.

*Synopsis*
It's worth the price, especially if you have made the tuning mods that have open up the potential of the engine. I do all my racing on the track on road courses, so standing start 0-60 times don't mean much to be except to show what the car is capable of. That said, if you're a guy/gal that does strip or red-light street racing, I would seriously watch the impact of launch mode on your DSG. This is not a crituque of HPA, their software is doing exactly what they said it would - however the added instantaneous torque from the higher lauch mode RPM (mine is set for 4600) will definitly have an impact on the life of the DSG, or at least the clutch packs, over time. If you assumed that prior to purchase you shold be all set to go.


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Pricing is as follows:
> 
> *Stage 2* - $899.00
> *Stage 3* - $1995.00
> *Stage 4* - $2495.00


These prices in Stage 3 and Stage 4 are with clutch packages or only software?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

That is for the software only.

Clutch pack pricing: 

Stage 1 : $3250.00 

Stage 2 : $4825.00

Peter - Thanks for the great review, and we are all pleased with you results.


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That is for the software only.
> 
> Clutch pack pricing:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Info. is possible that I need your DSG software. I sent you last friday an e-mail for information.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

StreeterTT said:


> Thanks for the Info. is possible that I need your DSG software. I sent you last friday an e-mail for information.


I've recieved it, I'm waiting back for some info from my tech's. As soon as I have it I will let you know, as your issues sound rather troubling.


----------



## StreeterTT (Apr 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've recieved it, I'm waiting back for some info from my tech's. As soon as I have it I will let you know, as your issues sound rather troubling.


Ok, Thanks again.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That is for the software only.
> 
> Clutch pack pricing:
> 
> ...


does this include just the friction plates or the whole clutch assembly? Currently a happy stage 3R dsg customer:thumbup:


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

vwguy13 said:


> i would definitely get it with out a doubt if you guys came to DC/VA/MD area. :beer:


x2. Joe from post above is my buddy. I'm local to NoVA and he's in MD. I think they need 10 people to come local.


----------



## randy915 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi HBA

I read on another board how the customer had to use VAGCOM to determine his TDI's DSG version in order to properly flash. Will I have to do the same with my 2010 GTI or is there just one version?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

I think something was missed there.

For the new TDI's we need the ECU ID to determine if it can be bench flashed or port flashed.

The DSG flashing does not require this, for a TDI, GTI, TTS, TT, etc.

The tool will tell you if you have an C, E, or F based transmission. There is no need for Vag-Com or any other software to perform the flash.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Lots of TDI customers upgrading their DSG software as of late, lots of good reviews!


----------



## knightfal (May 31, 2011)

I live in Europe, more precise Norway. I want to do the stage 2 or stage 3 to my passat CC 2.0 TDI 170HP. How can I get this done? Also I know a lot of big and good tuning companies that probably would love to offer this to their customers.

Thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

knightfal said:


> I live in Europe, more precise Norway. I want to do the stage 2 or stage 3 to my passat CC 2.0 TDI 170HP. How can I get this done? Also I know a lot of big and good tuning companies that probably would love to offer this to their customers.
> 
> Thx



Well feel free to have those tuning companies contact us if they would like to become a dealer, for you specifically we do not ship our loaner tool world wide. To have your unit flahsed we would need you to remove the mechatronic and ship it to us. Then we would bench flash it, and return it to you.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

After 17 years of driving stickshifts, I went DSG so that the wife-to-be could drive the car too. I did multiple test drives to ensure I could be happy with it and thought it through and finally a deal came along on a floor model 2011 CC R-Line I couldn't pass up - but it was a DSG. 

I'm disappointed to say the least. I'm finding myself constantly driving it in manual mode, but I'm not sure if that's healthy - and even then, this thing does crazy stuff like: 

-It decides to keep throttle going for many, many seconds after I let off gas 
-Shifts from 1st to 2nd seem to be "riding the clutch" to provide the equivalent granny-smoothness of torque converters. 
-It simply feels more automatic than I would have liked (especially due to the previous point) 
-It seems reluctant to downshift when in Drive. Maybe the new TFSI's don't have the problem, but with my previous MKV, the FSI's had issues with blown DV's that as I recall would be accentuated at low revs in higher gears. The reluctance to upshift isn't helping that. 

Will the HPA flash resolve any of the above "features"?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

Liquid - I drive my DSG in manual 100% of the time except for sport mode on the 1/4 mile track and highway racing. Been banging on it for 47k without issues. D mode is for economy and VW has programmed the behavior you describe to save fuel. I have experienced the "riding sensation" a handful of times under light tip. If you have VCDS I would recommend running thru the basic settings for the DSG to see if that improves anything. The procedure van be found on RossTech's website. HPA doesn't change their D mode until stage 3 and up but you will definitely enjoy manual more with their stage 2 and up flash since it removes the auto upshift when you hit the rev limiter. This should bring back some of you MT habits. I will refer to HPA to address your questions further.


----------



## jeffc31337 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello HPA -- Any plans for develop an upgrade for the DL501 7 speed in the S4?


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

steelcurtain said:


> Liquid - I drive my DSG in manual 100% of the time except for sport mode on the 1/4 mile track and highway racing. Been banging on it for 47k without issues. D mode is for economy and VW has programmed the behavior you describe to save fuel. I have experienced the "riding sensation" a handful of times under light tip. If you have VCDS I would recommend running thru the basic settings for the DSG to see if that improves anything. The procedure van be found on RossTech's website. HPA doesn't change their D mode until stage 3 and up but you will definitely enjoy manual more with their stage 2 and up flash since it removes the auto upshift when you hit the rev limiter. This should bring back some of you MT habits. I will refer to HPA to address your questions further.


 Thanks for your feedback, it's got me thinking of this more and more, and has comforted me in my use of the DSG in manual mode exclusively. The DSG works largely by design as I understand it, I don't know that the vag-com recalibration would do anything. 

I'm starting to wonder now if it isn't the ECU reprogramming combined with a DSG programming that would resolve my biggest annoyance: When I let off the gas, even in manual mode, the car's throttle stays open slightly for 10-15 seconds (which feels like minutes, to be honest). Often, when I'm coming to a stop, it feels like I have to fight with the car trying to push while I'm trying to stop - exactly what I hate about your run-of-the-mill automatics. 

I know, from my experience on the GTI that a revo/apr/whomever flash will get rid of most of the "lingering throttle" after I let off on my stickshift GTI. I'm hoping that a combination of an ECU reflash with HPA's flash will get rid of that annoying "feature." 

Can someone from HPA let me know if this changes in terms of the tranny's behavior when off throttle in manual mode?


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

That 10-15 second sticky throttle symptom sounds odd to me. I personally can say I've never experienced anything like that. Have you researched if there are any TSBs on that? 

Edit: that may not be DSG related. You should log your throttle body valve and i think it g187 sensor sensor to see what's going on there. IIRC the g187 is the pedal sensor that tells the throttle valve (g188 sensor) when to open/close. I may have the two reversed though...can't remember.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I would definitely recommend the DSG Adaptation through VCDS. It totally made the clutch engagement much more smooth on my A3.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jeffc31337 said:


> Hello HPA -- Any plans for develop an upgrade for the DL501 7 speed in the S4?


There are plans...but nothing available as of yet...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Darryl,
Are you guys done with the kit that allows one to put DSG into a MKIV chassis or similar?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> Darryl,
> Are you guys done with the kit that allows one to put DSG into a MKIV chassis or similar?


Issam,

We have done this with various HPA project cars, as part of a larger build which included turbo systems, etc. 

Send an e-mail to Keir in our sales dept. with specifics on your car, and what you are interested in, and we will do our best to get you a quote.

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## B1GSLICK (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it possible to get stg2 without the increased redline?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

B1GSLICK said:


> Is it possible to get stg2 without the increased redline?


Yes it is. The redline can be set wherever you'd like it...


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

I really want to get the stage 2 software, as im one of those people that thinks the DSG should be more aggressive, more crisp, theirs just to much slip. My 07 A3 is actually at Audi getting a new DSG installed (It was making a clacking noise at idle, they don't know what is causing it so there just replacing it under warranty) so im hoping it will feel more crisp than my 50K mile original. 900 bucks for software is just painful tho. Are you guys planning any sales anytime soon? I know you get what you pay for but geeez!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

SorryIfarted said:


> I really want to get the stage 2 software, as im one of those people that thinks the DSG should be more aggressive, more crisp, theirs just to much slip. My 07 A3 is actually at Audi getting a new DSG installed (It was making a clacking noise at idle, they don't know what is causing it so there just replacing it under warranty) so im hoping it will feel more crisp than my 50K mile original. 900 bucks for software is just painful tho. Are you guys planning any sales anytime soon? I know you get what you pay for but geeez!


Send me an e-mail...:beer:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

I know I am reviving this from the dead, but....

For a 2011 or 2012 GTI 2.0 TSI with DSG, What is the redline changed to for with the HPA Stage 2 DSG file ?

What about the Launch control RPM?

The reason I ask is because your website DSG tune descriptions seem to be written for the 2008 R32 6-cylinder.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> I know I am reviving this from the dead, but....
> 
> For a 2011 or 2012 GTI 2.0 TSI with DSG, What is the redline changed to for with the HPA Stage 2 DSG file ?
> 
> ...



They are whatever you would like them to be, we send you a form to fill out, with this you determine your settings.


----------



## frandre (Jan 20, 2012)

I own a 2012 Dsg gli. Currently stage 2 ecu upgrade Carbonio intake and tbe. Pushing 255 whp and 315wtq on 93 tune. I would like some info/pricing for the Dsg upgrade and also confirmation that this adds launch control. How about no traction control though? Does it still work properly without this feature or does it get added into the software.
Thanks
Frank

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

Can you flash a 2008 3.2 EOS DSG?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Absolutely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

frandre said:


> I own a 2012 Dsg gli. Currently stage 2 ecu upgrade Carbonio intake and tbe. Pushing 255 whp and 315wtq on 93 tune. I would like some info/pricing for the Dsg upgrade and also confirmation that this adds launch control. How about no traction control though? Does it still work properly without this feature or does it get added into the software.
> Thanks
> Frank
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


We are working out the launch control on the cars without ESP off buttons. It should be possible, launch control would simply suspend ESP while it is being utilized. 

We will update this soon pending our test car's trial.


----------



## phlfly (Dec 22, 2012)

Is possible to reprogram just by switching Software coding to Euro spec?
Since previous generation auto tranny could be switched to Euro coding.


----------



## BleezyD (Dec 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That is for the software only.
> 
> Clutch pack pricing:
> 
> ...


 These prices seem outrageously high for just a software update. :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

BleezyD said:


> These prices seem outrageously high for just a software update. :screwy:


 Thats for the clutch pack, not the software. 

*Software:* 
DSG stage 2: $899 
DSG stage 3: $1995 
DSG stage 4: $2495 

*Hardware:* 
DSG stage 1 CLUTCH: $3250 
DSG stage 2 CLUTCH: $4825 

Hopefully thats a clearer breakdown.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Are there any maintenance issues with this software? Does the transmission fluid need to be replaced more often or with a different type?


----------

